# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Burrito spawned!!!

## MantisMan

she laid eggs monday night
here r pics thus far  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jen

Lovely female!
What is the name of your wildtype male?

----------


## MantisMan

> Lovely female!
> What is the name of your wildtype male?


he's a GFP melanoid and my sis and i call him bean

----------


## Jen

Ah ok...I took a stab at the melanoid/wildtype with out a flash in the pictures lol.   Lovely pair. 

Are the eggs developing?

----------


## MantisMan

> Ah ok...I took a stab at the melanoid/wildtype with out a flash in the pictures lol.   Lovely pair. 
> 
> Are the eggs developing?


some of them are

----------


## MantisMan

here are some recent pics!!!

----------


## exasperatus2002

Great job!

----------


## MantisMan

more pics!

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on spawning and excellent photography Alex!  Those babies are cute  :Smile:  !

----------


## Tyler

I really want to setup a tank! But I can't keep the temps low enough guess ill just live through you lol

----------


## Jen

They are developing great!  Are they hatching yet?  Hope you are ready for BBS!  (I hate BBS lol)

----------


## Kristen0888

I should have taken you up on those eggs, the axies and babies are too adorable for words! Next time, I am coming to you for eggs!

----------

